# Coral Ridge Dissension



## Classical Presbyterian (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear of the dissension at such an important church, but here is a story about what is happening at Coral Ridge Presbyterian Church:

Church bans six dissident members - Faith and Values - The State

From the article, it sounds like the pastor and session are handling things in a proper manner. What else can a church do when a faction tries to undermine the decisions of its leadership?


----------



## Marrow Man (Aug 11, 2009)

Wow, that sounds ugly. I was particularly distressed to read this:



> The six have called for the ouster of the Rev. W. Tullian Tchividjian, saying he is deserting the heritage of his revered predecessor, the Rev. D. James Kennedy. In reply, the Fort Lauderdale church has accused them of spreading rumors and disrupting church unity. *Among the six is Kennedy's daughter, Jennifer Kennedy Cassidy.*


----------



## Southern Twang (Aug 11, 2009)

I wonder why Kennedy did not groom a successor? That certainly could have helped.


----------



## Tripel (Aug 11, 2009)

That is a shame. So much bitterness.


----------



## Classical Presbyterian (Aug 11, 2009)

Southern Twang said:


> I wonder why Kennedy did not groom a successor? That certainly could have helped.



He probably should have called a co-pastor _years_ ago. We are only left to speculate why this wise path (that many other great pastors have taken) was ignored or put off until too late.

-----Added 8/11/2009 at 12:19:56 EST-----



Joshua said:


> For the session: Did the session even try the biblical forms of discipline before counting visible church members as "trespassers"?
> 
> For the six: As for a petition to other members to oust the Pastor, shouldn't they appeal to the session first, then the Presbytery?
> 
> Would that Presbyterianism stay away from the "Superstar Pastor" syndrome.



The article says that they self mailed this petition to members. That is clearly a violation of a membership covenant in a Presbyterian church. Not to mention that one of the leaders is not an ordained officer.

To me, it looks like sour grapes and backseat driving from some of the old power people.

We've never seen that before in a church, have we?


----------



## Marrow Man (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm not sure that grooming a successor would have been the answer. It might have helped in the transitional period, but even in presbyterianism the congregation needs to be the ones who call the pastor. Enacting a line of succession is not the way to go, In my humble opinion.


----------



## rbcbob (Aug 11, 2009)

Joshua said:


> *For the session*: Did the session even try the biblical forms of discipline before counting visible church members as "trespassers"?
> 
> *For the six*: As for a petition to other members to oust the Pastor, shouldn't they appeal to the session first, then the Presbytery?
> 
> Would that Presbyterianism stay away from the "Superstar Pastor" syndrome.



*For them all* 1 Corinthians 6:5 I say this to your shame. Is it so, that there is not a wise man among you, not even one, who will be able to judge between his brethren? 6 But brother goes to law against brother, and that before unbelievers! 7 Now therefore, it is already an utter failure for you that you go to law against one another. *Why do you not rather accept wrong?* Why do you not rather let yourselves be cheated? 8 No, you yourselves do wrong and cheat, and you do these things to your brethren!


----------



## Blue Tick (Aug 11, 2009)

Obviously there's two sides to the story and were getting it from a 3rd party non participant. The fact of the matter is whenever a leader takes over a already existing venue there's going to be friction about change. The issue is have both parties exercised compliance with God's Word and the Book of Church order? 

What concerns me is the folks that have the grievance (as it appears in the article) have not approached the presbytery and the session has ruled that they are not permitted on property.


----------



## SRoper (Aug 11, 2009)

My fiancee's roommate is (was?) a member of Coral Ridge, and she recently got one of the letters outlining the dissidents' grievances. A lot of them seemed rather petty (he doesn't send all his kids to our private school, etc.).


----------



## KMK (Aug 11, 2009)

Joshua said:


> Would that Presbyterianism stay away from the "Superstar Pastor" syndrome.



Or that the Lord would raise up more pastors like Kennedy. When you are used to filet mignon every week its hard to stomach White Castles. (Not that this is the case here)


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Aug 11, 2009)

I guess this isn't about anyone coming in and tearing down that statue of Jesus out front?


----------



## Zenas (Aug 11, 2009)

SRoper said:


> My fiancee's roommate is (was?) a member of Coral Ridge, and she recently got one of the letters outlining the dissidents' grievances. A lot of them seemed rather petty (he doesn't send all his kids to our private school, etc.).



Wow. A reoccurring theme. Our pastor ran into this complaint before if I remember correctly.


----------



## Quickened (Aug 11, 2009)

Is there anywhere I can get more information on Rev. W. Tullian Tchividjian? I know nil about him.


----------



## Wayne (Aug 11, 2009)

Joshua said:


> For the session: Did the session even try the biblical forms of discipline before counting visible church members as "trespassers"?
> 
> For the six: As for a petition to other members to oust the Pastor, shouldn't they appeal to the session first, then the Presbytery?



And how would we properly find out the answers to those two questions? 

A secular journalist won't think to cover those bases, so the article doesn't say whether proper process was followed.


----------



## Blue Tick (Aug 11, 2009)

Quickened said:


> Is there anywhere I can get more information on Rev. W. Tullian Tchividjian? I know nil about him.



You could try calling him or the church.

www.crpc.org/


----------



## Wayne (Aug 11, 2009)

Josh:

I took them as genuine questions from you, but did have the concern that some might read them as insinuations, when in fact we just don't know at this point, at least not from that article, whether proper process was followed or not.

I know too that everyone here will be praying that the Christ will be magnified and that there will be real peace and harmony in that congregation, to the glory of God.


----------



## matt01 (Aug 11, 2009)

Quickened said:


> Is there anywhere I can get more information on Rev. W. Tullian Tchividjian? I know nil about him.



Coral Ridge Presbyterian Church chooses pastor -- South Florida Sun-Sentinel.com

Between Two Worlds: Tullian Who??

New City Church



> William Graham Tullian Tchividjian is a Florida native, a grandson of Billy and Ruth Graham, the founding pastor of New City Church, and a visiting professor of theology at Reformed Theological Seminary. A graduate of Columbia International University (philosophy) and Reformed Theological Seminary in Orlando, Pastor Tullian is the author of The Kingdom of God: A Primer on the Christian Life (Banner of Truth), and his newest book Do I Know God? Finding Certainty in Life’s Most Important Relationship (Multnomah). When he is not reading, studying, preaching, or writing, he enjoys being with people and relaxing with his wife Kim and their three kids Gabe, Nate, and Genna. Tullian loves the beach, loves to exercise, and when he has time, he loves to surf.
> 
> Some of Pastor Tullian’s favorite authors include C.S. Lewis, John Stott, Charles Colson, Jonathan Edwards, G.K. Chesterton, and Os Guinness. He also enjoys listening to Keane, Mute Math, John Mayer and basically everything else except country.


----------



## Curt (Aug 11, 2009)

Joshua said:


> For the session: Did the session even try the biblical forms of discipline before counting visible church members as "trespassers"?
> 
> For the six: As for a petition to other members to oust the Pastor, shouldn't they appeal to the session first, then the Presbytery?
> 
> Would that Presbyterianism stay away from the "Superstar Pastor" syndrome.



It all looks so familiar. I still have copies of the "Petition to Terminate the Pastor' which was circulated around here a few years ago. "They" have since left - and driven out the pastor of their next church!

BTW, I still don't know whether they wanted to terminate my position or my self.


----------



## LawrenceU (Aug 11, 2009)

Ugh. It all sounds so very familiar; personally familiar. I, too, have copies of petitions, letters, and other stuff filed away.


----------



## fredtgreco (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm going to suggest that this thread be closed, and that speculation wait for actual facts to play out.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Aug 11, 2009)

Closed.


----------

